# Peter Pan - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

redacted


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Thanks for the review Mike! :T

Agree wholeheartedly - I am also a Disney movie-lover and this will likely be a blind buy for me.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> Thanks for the review Mike! :T
> 
> Agree wholeheartedly - I am also a Disney movie-lover and this will likely be a blind buy for me.


for those wishing to purchase between the 5th and the 8th. here's an $7 off MFG coupon

https://www.scottbrand.com/offer/disneypeterpan?WT.mc_id=email-020113-mem-PeterPan


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> for those wishing to purchase between the 5th and the 8th. here's an $7 off MFG coupon
> 
> https://www.scottbrand.com/offer/disneypeterpan?WT.mc_id=email-020113-mem-PeterPan


That is a good offer Mike - any idea who the "participating retailers" are? I cannot see a list of them on that site.


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

ALMFamily said:


> That is a good offer Mike - any idea who the "participating retailers" are? I cannot see a list of them on that site.


it's just standard mfg coupon speak. any and all retailers that will accept mfg coupons will accept these (a handful of retailers like Costco, Frys Electronics and Barnes and Noble won't take MFG coupons)

walmart will have it for $18.96 tomorrow
BB, Target and TRU will have it for $22.99


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

Mike Edwards said:


> it's just standard mfg coupon speak. any and all retailers that will accept mfg coupons will accept these (a handful of retailers like Costco, Frys Electronics and Barnes and Noble won't take MFG coupons)
> 
> walmart will have it for $18.96 tomorrow
> BB, Target and TRU will have it for $22.99


Great - thanks Mike!


----------

